# Cashmere



## BarryJ (May 28, 2007)

Does anyone have information on the CASHMERE ON 99051 LO82; built 1892?

She landed fish at Milford from 12 Apr 1892 - 14 Jul 1896, and on 21 Jan 1897. Her skippers were local men.

I can't find her as a requisitioned vessel or war loss in 1914-19, and she's not in Olsen's for 1938, so she could either have been sold to foreign owners or renamed.

Barry


----------



## nicolina (Jun 17, 2007)

The Miramax Index Has the Cashmere as completed in March 1892
Builder:Hamilton
Location: Glen Yard
Grt:142
No further infos.


----------



## BarryJ (May 28, 2007)

Thanks, Nicolina - every little helps!

barry


----------



## aavh (Apr 6, 2006)

Barry, Clydebuilt has her built as stated Yd No 82 for the Liverpool Steam Fishing Company


----------



## BarryJ (May 28, 2007)

Thanks very much indeed for that - especially as I didn't know about that very useful website!

Barry


----------



## gil mayes (Nov 20, 2006)

Barry,
Not recorded under any name to that Yd.No. in 1910.
Gil.


----------

